# 48x18x18 tank?



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

So was cruisin home on the way from work today, and saw a garage sale with this pretty good sized looking tank. It came with the stand, as well. Stopped by and we took some measurements, because the lady didnt know what size tank it was. I don't either frankly!

The dimensions are 48x18x18 or 19. Is it a 75? Because if it is... that's a really good deal

What sized tank was this? Would have loved to buy it if I had an extra hundred bucks.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like a 75g. 90 would be taller.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Well yeah I know it's not a 90 lol 90 gallon tanks are 24 inches tall.

Darn... I'd love to pick up that tank. it was originally used for a turtle apparently


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

65g, same dimensions as ADA 120P.

v3


----------



## Andrew. (Dec 27, 2013)

OVT said:


> 65g, same dimensions as ADA 120P.
> 
> v3


Yup, 48*18*18/231=67 Gallons


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

67.32 gallons to be exact


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Great footprint


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

If this tank is still available, i think im gonna try to pick it up. So let me get this straight its a 67 gallon tank? Not a 75?


----------



## CAPSLOK (Dec 8, 2013)

Probably the 75g (48x18x19) as it is a much more common size than the 65 listed above. Good deal for $100 if it holds water (or even if the stand is nice, and you can use it, it's worth more than $100 alone).


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeahh the stand was nice. It looked like one of those black cast iron stands or something like that?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Update.... thanks a lot for the help guys. When the lady took the measurements it must have been a little bit off because I picked it up today and took it home. I'm pretty sure it's a 75 gallon because the dimensions are 48x18x20.

Great deal. I'm super excited. Never had a tank this big before. The stand seems kind of wobbly, though...


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it the black angle iron welded stand?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Not really sure but it kinda looks like it would be.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Few pics of the stand... maybe that can help identify what kind of stand it is.



















I think the floor is a little bit uneven there in the back, so that's probably making it more wobbly. I've never had a problem with that though as I had a another tank there previously with almost the same kind of stand.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Am i the only one that sees the bent piece of metal? (front left) Looks like its.. hammer time! *starts up _that _song*

Do you own a level (the tool)? If so check the floor then your stand.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> Am i the only one that sees the bent piece of metal? (front left) Looks like its.. hammer time! *starts up _that _song*
> 
> Do you own a level (the tool)? If so check the floor then your stand.


No you are not the only one. Question is is the other side bent the same? If so then more than likely it's designed like that.

(After looking at his other thread that is bent so you can fit another tank with the same footprint there.)

Blackheart, use washers to shim it up. Forget the level just put enough water to reach the lower trim and use the water as your level.

Yeah. That's the angle iron stand. Some call it wrought iron.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> No you are not the only one. Question is is the other side bent the same? If so then more than likely it's designed like that.
> 
> (After looking at his other thread that is bent so you can fit another tank with the same footprint there.)
> 
> ...


Yeah the other one is bent, too. Its the way it was designed. Will do!


----------

